# Ski Bonk: view ski conditions on a google map



## skifan (Nov 28, 2005)

Seems like mapping applications are becomming quite popular these days.
Just came across Ski Bonk http://www.skibonk.com the other day,
which lets you graphically view ski conditions with webcams on a Google map.
You can use the selector to overlay addtional info on the map, such as lift prices, terrain features, mountain stats, etc...
Especially interesting is the snowcast feature, which tells you how much snow each resort is expecting over the next 36 hours. It's worth a look.


----------

